# WUHAN | Gezhouba Nanda Tiandi | 200m | 42 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://house.baidu.com/wh/news/116999/4937753/
http://sp.fdc.com.cn/syzx/spzt/613084_2.shtml
http://house.fdc.com.cn/ndtd/news/cp/2013061316192226.shtml


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-02-21 by 灭世王朝


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

is the residential part concluded?....


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-05-06 by 灭世王朝


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-09-22 by 灭世王朝


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

that is quite a bit of progress in 4 months.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-16 by 灭世王朝


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

The tower is probably inspired by twin towers, high school, in Pyongyang


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-02-04 from RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-04-24 by evankid


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally something different from pure glassy cladding


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-10-07 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-11 by TYE


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-08-05 by 1100aaa


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Complete according to CTBUH

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/gezhouba-nanda-tiandi/30091


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-23 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------

